# Domainrecht



## huibu28 (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe nur eine kurze Frage.
Ist es rechtlich zulässig, dass der Admin-C auch gleichzeitig Domaininhaber sein kann.
Z.b. betreuendes IT-Haus=Admin-C und Domaininhaber. Domain wird allerdings von einem ganz anderen Unternehmen genutzt. Hostinggebühren werden allerdings an das "Domainnutzende" Unternehmen weitergeleitet.

Freue mich über eure Antworten.


----------



## Carrear (26. März 2008)

Warum denn so umständlich? Generell ist alles erlaubt was vertraglich festgesetzt und nicht sittenwidrig ist wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## huibu28 (26. März 2008)

Leider umständlich, da es auch eine kniffliger Fall ist. Leider für mich auch finanziell ein großer Brocken, falls dies zulässig ist.
Vertrag liegt mir keiner vor, da ich ein Unternehmen gekauft habe und ich keinen Vertrag von meinem Vorgänger vorliegen haben.
Hoffe Du täuscht dich.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. März 2008)

Aus der kurzen Schilderung kann ich leider keinen Zusammenhang ableiten. Worum geht es denn genau, d.h. welche Fragestellung gibt es?

P.S.: Wir können hier natürlich alle nur unsere Erfahrung bzw. persönliches Rechtsempfinden widergeben. Konkrete Rechtsberatung darf schließlich nur durch Rechtsanwälte erfolgen.


----------

